# A smoking finish



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

This is kind of an unusual project. So here's the story. Too much time on my hands, too many scraps of wood laying around, and Halloween imminent. Let's think over a new project with a good cigar.










Okay, I want a cigar as a prop for my halloween costume but my friends won't want me smoking in their house. Wait! I've got an idea. Let's make one out of wood!

1. Found a perfect little scrap of poplar on my work bench about 3/4" x 3/4" by 6 and something. 

2. Rounded the edges with a little work with a block plane. (I know, I know ... could have used a round over bit and my router. This was quicker.)

3. Sandpaper to finish rounding the body and round over the end. Then a little carving with a utility knife on the ash end for texture. An ancient can of Minwax cherry stain gave the body a good color. 

4. Add some paint to the ash end, stick on a label, and Bob's your uncle ... a cigar that doesn't smoke! Great for annoying people in non-smoking areas.

I apologize in advance for the following sentence. Although this is a poplar cigar, I wooden recommend it for those who are knot true aficionados. And, yes, the first photo is the wooden cigar.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great replica, Oliver!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

neat! what is your costume?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> neat! what is your costume?


This year my costume will be a more sophisticated version of this sordid character. He will be dressed formally in a white tuxedo tail coat with pleated shirt. Of course being the sinister fellow he is, he will also have a facial scar, goatee, and spider tattoo on his hand. He claims to be a legitimate businessman but I understand he is a purveyor of questionable artifacts. He told me the facial scar was due to a youthful indiscretion ... he didn't know the lady was married. Rather a questionable character but, as you know, you meet all kinds at a party. Attached is last year's character.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Without my specs that thumbnail looked rather Stalinesque...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Oliver,

Love the puns! They may knot be Poplar with everyone, but I Wooden want Yew to write your posts any other way.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

kp91 said:


> Oliver,
> 
> Love the puns! They may knot be Poplar with everyone, but I Wooden want Yew to write your posts any other way.


Thanks. When I saw your post I miter known yew wood like it. (Help! This could go on forever. Anyone know a good 10 Step program for pun reduction? They are multiplying like rabbets.)


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

I laughed out loud. Great humor to start the day.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Oliver

I am sure your replicas would be a hot seller at your local cigar store. I am sure other cigar lovers would enjoy the irritation factor they could provide


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL, too cool Oliver!! And the puns!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

paduke said:


> Oliver
> 
> I am sure your replicas would be a hot seller at your local cigar store. I am sure other cigar lovers would enjoy the irritation factor they could provide


You might be right Bill but that smacks of (gasp!) work. Perish the thought. We retired types have our standards of lazy living to maintain.


----------



## Sunshine0103 (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome replica! Also, love the puns!


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

love the puns folks! Being a bit time-short I would have started with a dowel- thin one for a cigarette.


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

Moving heavens and earth just to have a cigar at hand. Perfectly done. Looks a lot like the real thing.


----------



## Tango Down (Aug 24, 2012)

That is really cool...I love cigars, and the Puns....


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll give you a six,,We will call your agent if you get the part,,,,,Next. Oh leave his number at the entrance.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

I love your work. Something that ignites my interest.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Very good work Oliver! It's a match for sure


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Your projects always make me smile Oliver.


----------

